# DM Boneheads



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Got a great deal on some new DM Boneheads. $580 for a 2.5 and 3 inch, brand new. Some guy I met sells new DM stuff for reasonable prices. Never tried them before but I heard DM's angle heads were the best, we will see.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Ha! Lol. Be prepared to have to fiddle with them to get them right. Just speaking from experience. Once you get them right, they'll run just as well as any other head.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Not as good as Northstar, but better than Columbia. :whistling2: A step in the right direction for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Actually I shouldn't speak on it, I haven't run DM heads. I hear great things though, let us know for sure what you think! Also, I shouldn't give Columbia a hard time, i ran into one bad angle head 3 or 4 years ago, and they went out of their way to make it right. Really nice folks over there as well!


----------



## drywaller finisher (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't understand the question.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

What question?


----------

